# They can save themselves the long wait..



## jeromegee

They can save themselves the long wait just for renewing their drivers license.

Puede nilang isalba ang mga sarili nila sa matagal na pagaantay para lang ma-renew ang licensia.

Is the tagalog translation correct guys?


----------



## niernier

Wouldn't it be the same if you say:
*
"Hindi na sila maghihintay ng matagal upang makapag-renew lang ng lisensya."* ?

They won't have to wait long just to renew their driver's license.


----------



## epistolario

I would say: 

a) Hindi na nila kailangang maghintay nang matagal para makapag-renew lang ng lisensiya.

b) Hindi na sila maghihintay nang matagal para makapag-renew lang ng lisensiya.


----------



## amoy_ube

> They can save themselves the long wait just for renewing their drivers license.


 
Hindi na nila kakailanganing maghintay ng matagal para lang mag-renew ng drivers license (o lisensiya)


----------

